# CZ SP01 Phantom



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I am like brand new to CZ. Making a trade in which the SP01 Phantom is included. Can someone tell me about this gun, i.e. quality, reliabilty etc?

Thanks so much.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Check out the Cz forum at: CZ SP-01 and variants
All the Cz-SP-01 variants are fantastic guns that win IPSC and USPSA matches....get a trigger job from Ghost Products or Stuart on the Cz Board and you will not regret it.
I own a CZ-75 Shadow I got from the custom shop and it is a durable and super-accurate gun with low recoil and a fantastic trigger.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks cc.


----------

